# Flowers for mantid enclosures



## AikoAiko (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about adding some silk flowers to the inside of my mantid cages for decoration/ more climbing space. Are the silk flowers I can buy from the local hobby store ok (any chemicals sprayed or anything)? Has anyone had any issues using silk flowers? I thought about using live plants too, but I don't want to add anything potentially poisonous or that may have other insects on/in it. Opinions welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2008)

Those plants are fine, always wash them before putting the mantis in with them, some of them have a dye, where may not be dangerous, but why take the chance, also I will have some on my site soon!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2008)

They are fine to use.


----------

